# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Blueridge BR-40TCE or Ibanez AVT2E

## RustySkillet

Long time reader first time poster.  Getting ready to jump into this tenor guitar world and looking for opinions.  I currently play a little mandolin and baritone uke and love the sound of the tenar guitar.  

I know both of these models are new for 2015 so there doesn't seem to be alot of information that I can find. Local stores like Guitar Center don't stock either of these nor do the smaller shops in the area so I am going to have to roll the dice on one of them.

Thanks,
RS

Kentucky 505
Mitchell MUB70S

----------


## fox

Hi Rusty, welcome to the show!
You may notice your post can gets hundreds of hits but there only a few dozen of us who regularly post on here but plenty of the regulars do have lots of knowledge.
You might have to remind me what theses models are, so many around at the moment, is the BR40 a cut out model & the AV a little fat round model?
How much are they?

----------


## RustySkillet

Yes.. I have noticed limited group of folks who actually jump in and reply..  Thats ok..   

Here is the Blueridge
http://www.sagamusic.com/products/pr...?item=BR-40TCE
Cost=$489


And the Ibanez
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/u_a...=10&color=CL01
Cost=$399

Thanks
RS

----------


## fox

I am sure they are both nice to play, I would prefer the blueridge myself but I really like the shape of the other Ibanez vintage style model.
I think there are a couple of 21"scale tenors out there too & they would make an easier transition from your present instruments.
I have a blueridge BR40 & it is great, perhaps a little over braced but I have it tuned GDAE 13p 20w 30w 45w & it sounds really good!

----------


## Chip Stewart

I have a Blueridge BR-60T and I'm very happy with it.  I might install an LR Baggs Lyric system someday, but for now it's only acoustic.  It has really good tone and it is LOUD.

I don't have any experience with the Blueridge BR-40TCE or Ibanez AVT2E.  Either one would probably be a good guitar.  Do you prefer an OM design (Blueridge) or dreadnaught design (Ibanez)?

----------


## Steve Zawacki

Have a BR-40T.  Have never played the Ibanez.  However, the BR is as close to a "forever" keeper as I have found.  Got in a trade for a mandolin and have never had a second of regret. 

Odds are that no matter which one you choose, you'll win.  Welcome to a fun bit of guitaring.

----------


## Charles E.

Have you considered the Kala tenor guitar as well? It seems to get some good feedback here.

http://www.kalabrand.com/Models/Guit...ageKA-GTR.html

----------


## fox

The Kala has a shorter scale too......

----------


## hammer40

I don't think you can go wrong with either one. I have the "parlor" version Ibanez came out with last year, the AVT1. I love it, I think it's an amazing guitar for the price, currently $299. That may be an affordable option to get a start with the tenor guitar for you. I think Ibanez can fly under the radar at times, they have some really nice guitars. I never have played a Blueridge, but it did come down to those two for me as well. The price and the style, the interesting parlor shape, is what won me over in the end.

----------


## RustySkillet

First of all thanks for all the feedback. I pulled the trigger on the Blueridge, back ordered everywhere.  Supposed to be shipping out on the 22nd of the month.  Now that is behind me I am trying to decide on whether I go with standard tuning or Chicago to match up with what already know from playing around on the Baritone Uke.  I will post something up to YouTube when I get it to show sound and initial first impression since there is not much info yet!

----------


## Londy

yay! you got the Blueridge!  I looked into these myself and thats what i was going to recommend.  You will love it.

----------


## Chip Stewart

> First of all thanks for all the feedback. I pulled the trigger on the Blueridge, back ordered everywhere.  Supposed to be shipping out on the 22nd of the month.  Now that is behind me I am trying to decide on whether I go with standard tuning or Chicago to match up with what already know from playing around on the Baritone Uke.  I will post something up to YouTube when I get it to show sound and initial first impression since there is not much info yet!


Coming from a bass guitar and 6 string guitar background, I chose to use Chicago tuning with DR Sunbeam RCA-12 strings.  I actually like the sound better than the sound of a 6 string guitar.  The chords sound more balanced to me without the two bass strings of the 6 string guitar.  If you already play Baritone Uke, then Chicago tuning would be an easy transition.

The only downside of my current setup is the RCA-12 strings are slightly larger than the standard tenor guitar strings (0.012 vs. 0.010, etc.) for the first three strings.  Because the strings are slightly larger, they tend to stick a little during tuning.  I'm going to have a local luthier widen the nut slots in the next couple of weeks to fix the minor problem.  He will do the job while I wait, and it will cost $20.  If you decide to use Chicago tuning, you may need to have some minor work done on the nut to accommodate the strings you are using.

----------


## RustySkillet

Yikes. Luthier work to switch between town different turnings doesn't sound good.

----------


## Chip Stewart

> Yikes. Luthier work to switch between town different turnings doesn't sound good.


It's not as bad as you might think.  It will only be a one time event.  Once the nut slots are enlarged, the guitar will be able to be used with either set of strings.  If you want to use Chicago tuning, try the guitar and see if the strings stick at the nut slot.  I've been playing mine for 3 months with the standard nut slot width, but I tend to tune the guitar every couple of songs because I tend to be particular about being in tune.  Not a big deal, but I wouldn't feel comfortable using the guitar for a gig until I get the tuning stability a little better.  Enlarging the nut slots should get the job done.

FYI, standard (CGDA) and Chicago (DGBe) tuning will need to use two different sets of strings.  I don't think you would be able to switch between the two using the same set of strings.  I would recommend deciding on which tuning you would like to use and set the guitar up for that tuning.

----------


## RustySkillet

After a few weeks on back order I finally received my Blueridge BR-40TCE.  Very beutiful instrument that is solidly built.  First impression was wow this baby is loud.  It really put a smile on my face.  :-) .  I started out with CGDA tuning and loved the sound but not having all the chords memorized I decided to switch to DGBe.  DGBe allowed me to take right off and play many tunes but the sound (flat using D'addrio light guitar strings) is no where close to the CGDA tuning.  I am biting the bullet and switching back this weekend and hating the D chord but I am sure I will get used to it.

The pickup has not impressed me at all.  It does great on the middle two strings (G and D) and the two outer stings ( C and A) are barely picked up.   This could be a placement issue on the pickup which I am going to look into with the string change this weekend but a little let down on this aspect.

----------


## Seonachan

Since it has a shorter scale length than a regular guitar you'd probably have better luck with medium or heavier strings for DGBE tuning.

----------


## Chip Stewart

My local luthier filed my nut slots and it fixed the problem.  My tuning is now stable for the 1 hour that I typically practice.  He did it while I waited and only charged me $10 for the work.  It was worth every penny!   :Smile:

----------


## meredog

> After a few weeks on back order I finally received my Blueridge BR-40TCE.  Very beutiful instrument that is solidly built.  First impression was wow this baby is loud.  It really put a smile on my face.  :-) .  I started out with CGDA tuning and loved the sound but not having all the chords memorized I decided to switch to DGBe.  DGBe allowed me to take right off and play many tunes but the sound (flat using D'addrio light guitar strings) is no where close to the CGDA tuning.  I am biting the bullet and switching back this weekend and hating the D chord but I am sure I will get used to it.
> 
> The pickup has not impressed me at all.  It does great on the middle two strings (G and D) and the two outer stings ( C and A) are barely picked up.   This could be a placement issue on the pickup which I am going to look into with the string change this weekend but a little let down on this aspect.


SAGA JUST had me send my new one back for the same issue---they said because i tune cgbd the bottom string is not picking uo the d string---they are adjusting the pickup and setting the neck---sure sound great as acoustic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-yUKl9bQeU

----------


## bruce.b

I love the Kala tuned CGDA. It has a very sweet and gorgeous tone. It's also well built and a nice design with a cool, slotted headstock. It would be my first choice among the less expensive tenors out there. I play mine every day.

http://www.kalabrand.com/Models/Guit...ageKA-GTR.html

----------


## michaeloceanmoon

I know this is an older thread, so I'm not sure anyone will write in. I''ve been very interested in the the Blue Ridge tenors, in particular trying to decide between the 40 and the 60, yet this thread has made me consider the 40TCE. Did you folks feel like you sacrificed a lot acoustically to have the extra access and the convenience to just plug right in? When you are not plugged in, do you even feel like you are playing an instrument that has a lot of 'gear' inside it? It seems like they've made the electronics pretty inconspicuous; are you always aware of it or does it just feel like a really nice acoustic tenor?

Thanks. I imagine the vast majority of the time I won't be plugged in, yet the extra frets seem useful for a low G set up like I'm considering. And who knows, maybe sometime in the future I'll be thankful to be able to play out so much easier. Do you folks amplify pretty regularly, is that why you went for this model?

I appreciate your experience,
Michael

----------


## Chip Stewart

I purchased the BR-60T instead of the BR-40TCE for several reasons.  I don't like the looks of the cutaway on an acoustic guitar, and think the cutaway affects the tone of the guitar (people disagree with me on that).  I also wanted rosewood back and sides which the BR-40TCE does not have.  The BR-60T is very loud, so if I ever need to amplify it I can just put a microphone in front of it.  I might eventually put an LR Baggs Lyric system in it if I need more mobility, but so far a microphone has worked fine.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I got a BR70T - I really like it.  If I want to amplify it I'll use a soundhole P/U or my Schertler stick-on...  It has a great acoustic sound.

----------


## Grommet

Hmm- I thought the back and sides on the Blueridge tenors were laminated, so not much tone diff amongst the models?. I still want one-but I thought the BR-40 without some of the bling was the sweet spot in that line. I don't love a cutaway on acoustics, but for this application I would also consider the BR-40TCE with the cutaway. Would like to hear more on the problems associated with the onboard p/u cuz it is a bt more coin than the regular -40 . 

Scott

----------


## Dan Krhla

All 3 of the models look great.  Going to make the jump to a new Tenor soon.  All 3 are now on my radar...
thanks

----------


## michaeloceanmoon

Hey I'm really appreciating this thread! I have a vintage Regal which I love and I have Martin dreams and even custom dreams for my future. However, in the present, most vintage tenors (except for the Martins , Gibson's), don't seem to really wow folks. The Blue Ridge line seems like the answer for a quality sound under $600. I was initially trying to figure out between the 40t and the 60t and would love any comparative experience. I've heard the Rosewood is more full and resonant and the Mahogany has more projection and clarity,.. and that even with a laminate those qualities are inherent. Any more comments on their individual characteristics?

The cutaway electric is now confusing my decision further. I imagine mostly playing acoustic, so deadening the bottom end a bit isn't exciting for me since there's a good chance I'd go for low G or Chicago tuning and want a full sound. However, with a cutaway, one can capo at the Fifth and have a part time CGDA TENOR with all those extra frets! So it becomes a worthwhile trade off along with the convenience of just plugging in.

It's good to hear praise for the CTE as well as the possibility for more keen after purchase system installations if I pass on the cutaway. All that being said, if they offered a cutaway without the pickup, that may just be what I would pull the trigger on. BTW, a solid body would probably be the rooster in the hen house if the laminated builds are already receiving such appreciation.

I promise to share my experience with a Blue Ridge when I have some to share. And I am very grateful to everyone's replies. Here's a recap of my questions. 
1. Mahogany vs Rosewood, aside from aesthetics what's the tonal difference?
2. Internal electronics, how do they adversely affect the unamped experience? Do they?
3. Are other after purchase pick up systems preferable?

Decisions, decisions...
Michael

----------


## Chip Stewart

> I promise to share my experience with a Blue Ridge when I have some to share. And I am very grateful to everyone's replies. Here's a recap of my questions. 
> 1. Mahogany vs Rosewood, aside from aesthetics what's the tonal difference?
> 2. Internal electronics, how do they adversely affect the unamped experience? Do they?
> 3. Are other after purchase pick up systems preferable?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> Michael


I'll try to answer your questions in order:

1.  I can hear a difference between rosewood and mahogany even with laminated back and sides.  The rosewood has a much fuller sound.  In my non-scientific survey of professional acoustic guitarists I've come across, about 80% of them us rosewood back and sides.
2.  In my experience with 6 string acoustic electric guitars, the built in electronics had no effect on the acoustic sound IMHO.
3.  The LR Baggs Lyric or Anthem systems sound amazing.  Heather Maloney uses an LR Baggs Anthem system in her BR-60T.  Search Youtube to see what it sounds like.

----------


## Chip Stewart

A link to Heather's Youtube video where she's playing her BR-60T with the LR Baggs Anthem system is www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRPvYzTv9JE .

----------


## bigbendhiker

Here's another Youtube video of Heather playing her tenor guitar.

----------


## michaeloceanmoon

Wow, it's great to be introduced to a talented unfamiliar recording artist playing an instrument I'm seriously considering Chip and Scott! And special thanks too for breaking down my questions so clearly Chip. It's a blessing in disguise. Since I can't find any place locally to walk in and play the BR Tenors, having a very generous Mandolin Cafe community at the ready is super. I've learned so much and been introduced to a larger world (in all the best ways).

Thank you Mr. Rusty Skillet for the original post!
Michael

----------


## michaeloceanmoon

Not that I would know for sure, but isn't Miss Maloney playing a BR-40T ? I've seen the 60T's online with white bindings and hers has the black bindings like the 40t's are shown with online? A different year perhaps?

Michael

----------


## Chip Stewart

> Not that I would know for sure, but isn't Miss Maloney playing a BR-40T ? I've seen the 60T's online with white bindings and hers has the black bindings like the 40t's are shown with online? A different year perhaps?
> 
> Michael


I definitely know Heather uses an LR Baggs Anthem system.  I thought she played a BR-60T, but after further investigation I think I might be remembering wrong.  The binding on her guitar is black and the position marker (dot) is at the 10th fret.  This is consistent with a BR-40T.  The BR-60T would have white binding and the position marker at the 9th fret.  It's possible she has an older model BR-60T, but I can't be sure I'm remembering correctly.  Sorry.

----------


## michaeloceanmoon

VIt isn't official, but after hunting around my town for some Blueridge tenors to try with no luck, I think my luck has changed. I was leaning towards the BR-60t because I liked the possibility of a fuller sound. Yet after bugging Saga enough for local dealers, they somehow were able to track that a random BR-40t just was sold or consigned to one of my local shops literally a day ago. I ran out and tried it. I would put slightly heavier set of strings on it and possibly have a better set up (because the string spacing at the bridge saddle is a titch off), but I think this may be my second tenor! I had already set up a shop visit tomorrow with a local luthier to try out some older refurbished instruments,.. yet I am financially not really flush enough right now to make a spendy purchase. I think the price on the Blueridge is outstanding... It's selling for $299.99!!! And that's with a Golden Gate c-1511 hard shell case included! Those cases alone are around $130 new. I think this is an outstanding value considering that the guitar is in practically mint condition. I feel very fortunate to have Saga serendipitously alert me to this instrument, so I placed it on a 24 hour hold and am probably securing it tomorrow  :Smile: 

They also accept payments which is great because my wife and 6 year old daughter want to get me a special gift for my next birthday which is in 6 weeks. I can make weekly payments and leave the last one for my daughter to make. She'll walk out the door of the guitar shop feeling terrific about the cool guitar she got dad for his birthday! It may be a long wait for me, yet it will be a special memory for my daughter I think. And the price is so ridiculously kind that I can start saving up again for my first Martin down the road. 

In 6 weeks lI'll be better equipped to play birthday songs in fifths anyway ! Maybe I'll even figure out how to post my first tenor vid for others curious about the BR-40t sound ( no guarantees ). Then I can offer my BR-40t review.

I'd be loco in the coco not to seal this deal right?! The tenor goddess is smilng on me�� probably best to heed the plan she has unfolded for me.

Thanks everyone for bearing with my newbie saga
Michael

----------


## Chip Stewart

Congratulations on your find!  $299.99 with a case is an excellent price.  If for some reason you need a pickup system sometime in the future, you can always have one added.  Enjoy your BR-40T.

----------


## fox

Blueridge is far more expensive in the UK (as Ozark is far more in the US) to put your deal in perspective .. I paid £390 for my BR40 - second hand & without a case = $596

----------


## michaeloceanmoon

I am prepping my Harmony baritone uke from the 50's to give to my nephew because he's a special kid. Maybe the universe is keeping the gift going already for me with this lucky find? I feel super fortunate, even more so learning that  these instruments are valued well in the Uk. Yes, this instrument may be my first candidate for a pick up, gotta gain some chops in fifths first before getting any louder  :Smile:

----------


## Irénée

Hello ! to all experts !!!

I am interested to purchase one BR-40, but I am hesitating between the BR-40T classic... and the BR-40TCE... (except the pick-up that me does not matter)... !!! Because of their ACCOUSTIC qualities  :Cool:   :Confused:  
==> Why ? :
1- Because the cutaway gives the possibility to easy access to the high frets, but may be the reduced sizes and volume of the body could reduce the sound qualities ???
2- Because (for the classic model) the bigger body could provide a better sound ???   

WHAT ARE YOUR ADVICES  :Mandosmiley:   :Wink:

----------

